# Infused oil



## Hightide (Sep 3, 2017)

Have read about infused garlic oil, as in making own (fodmap). But it only lasts a week etc. But can i buy it allready made? And can i make or buy onion infused oil? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RoryT (Oct 11, 2014)

A number of infused oils are available at major supermarkets like Coles and Woolworths (Australia). Lemon, Basil, Chili, Garlic... I haven't seen onion-infused oil.


----------



## saddlecub (Jan 27, 2018)

Infused oil is easy and quick to make. When using onions in recipes we use only the green parts of green onions per low-fodmap recommendations. That leaves the white "bulbs" which we collect. Just lightly fry the white bulbs up in olive oil at a low temperature until they get brown and lightly crispy. Let cool and strain out the cooked bulbs and the remainder is your onion infused oil. Same for garlic. Takes about 30 minutes and you can make a nice batch of infused oil that you can use the whole week. Remember olive oil is a lower-temp oil. If you want to use higher temp cooking use sunflower or avocado oil.


----------

